# RJ45 Crimper



## avkid (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm looking for an RJ45 crimper to add to my tool collection.

If I had the cash to go with Paladin I would, but at this point I want to limit my spending to approx. $30 on this purchase.

Suggestions will be most appreciated.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 21, 2009)

Klein makes one that does 4, 6, and 8 position connectors for around $25 - 30. 



I'd also say look at Ideal, I know alot of telecomm guys who prefer Ideal.


----------



## avkid (Sep 21, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Klein makes one that does 4, 6, and 8 position connectors for around $25 - 30.
> 
> 
> I'd also say look at Ideal, I know alot of telecomm guys who prefer Ideal.


Looks good to me.


----------



## Footer (Sep 21, 2009)

I have one that I bought at Lowes 3-4 years ago that I believe is Ideal. They are not nearly as nice as the ones I used when I was doing my Cisco stuff, but they have held up fine for me. Get a good pair of electricians scissors to go with them if you don't have a pair already.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 21, 2009)

Footer said:


> I have one that I bought at Lowes 3-4 years ago that I believe is Ideal. They are not nearly as nice as the ones I used when I was doing my Cisco stuff, but they have held up fine for me. Get a good pair of electricians scissors to go with them if you don't have a pair already.



+1

Ship turned me on the electrician's scissors a few years ago. They're pretty nifty.


----------



## avkid (Sep 22, 2009)

Footer said:


> Get a good pair of electricians scissors to go with them if you don't have a pair already.


 Should I be getting the kind with the smooth blade or the notched ones?

(I'm new to the datacomm world)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 22, 2009)

The notched ones.


----------



## Footer (Sep 22, 2009)

I have always used these or a knockoff of these... 

Amazon.com: Klein 2100-7 Electrician's Scissors - Stripping Notches: Home Improvement

Also, if you are doing a lot of jacks these are not a bad thing to have... 

Amazon.com: CAT5 Stripper Tool: Home Improvement


In a former life I used to work for an communications contractor... punched down more jacks then one ever should in a short period of time...


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 22, 2009)

+2 for the Kline. I have had one for a couple of years now. It has served me well.

~Dave


----------

